# Smoke detectors in garages



## Sifu (Jul 16, 2012)

Everyone around here puts smoke detectors in garages.  Haven't really thought much about it until today when I tested one and it was not inter-connected.  Got to reading (never good!), don't see where one is required in a garage, never thought there was to begin with.  But, if installed they should be interconnected right?  Then I read they shouldn't be installed in areas subject to cold weather (40?) because of the chances of false alarm.  So, is it possible the alarm was purposely not interconnected for this reason?  Should it not be installed at all?  If it is not required would it be worse to install it (rely on it) but not interconnect it than to not install it at all?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 16, 2012)

Putting smoke detectors in a garage is not a good idea for the reasons you mention.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 16, 2012)

But if you found one, not interconnected would you tag it?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sifu,

Unless its required by the AHJ not required in the garage by code that I'm aware of. The county I live in requires one in the garage and a local elecrtican sez it's a bad idea. Here in the mid-west in the summer months you tend to leave the garage door open and knats find away into the SD and can clog them, making them trip. The knats are attracted to the little green light a night apparantly? But keep in mind your only dealing with a minimum code requirement to have a SD on each level, why not have one in the garage, you don't have to interconnect it if its not required in the garage to start with.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 16, 2012)

I would not require it to be interconnected.  I would also not required it to be removed.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm with Coug Dad........


----------



## Keystone (Jul 16, 2012)

Agree with above. They want to install let-em, as the saying goes, its a minimum code.

If ordinance than have them install per ordinance.

Not required by IRC

Would not inter-connect, cold, knats, and heat - I believe typicle detectors have a max temp rating somewhere in 130 degee range before they start going off from the temp.


----------



## Msradell (Jul 16, 2012)

A much better solution for garages is a heat detector, they are also available in models that can be interconnected.  This eliminates the problem of false trips can still provides protection for that area.  I've done it and seen it done many times.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 17, 2012)

I had no intentions of having them remove it.  I will leave them alone like I have been, interconnected or not.


----------



## rnapier (Jul 17, 2012)

Not having them interconnected would be a violation of NFPA 72 as would putting one in a garage would also be a violation but if there is a local ordinance I would read that very carefully and go by it.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree with others also!

When I put the addition above the Garage ten years ago, I had installed a listed heat detector inner-connected to the smoke detectors. One must be careful and assure the heat detector is listed for potential cilmatic conditions one may encounter including freezing.  Mine is being put through the test now with temperatures 100 + but the Garage is always at least 10 degrees cooler thanks to the trees/shade


----------



## jame (Jul 28, 2012)

You are right,Actually smoke detector should be installed on the each level of the house,But the National prevention Association recommend that the best location for smoke detector is on the ceiling near a doorway or stairway.As a fire burns,the smoke rises and seeks easiest route of escape.so Your recommendation is also good to install the smoke detector in the garage,so thanks for such a nice idea.

home alarm Brisbane


----------



## fireguy (Aug 8, 2012)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Sifu,Unless its required by the AHJ not required in the garage by code that I'm aware of. The county I live in requires one in the garage and a local elecrtican sez it's a bad idea. Here in the mid-west in the summer months you tend to leave the garage door open and knats find away into the SD and can clog them, making them trip. The knats are attracted to the little green light a night apparantly? But keep in mind your only dealing with a minimum code requirement to have a SD on each level, why not have one in the garage, you don't have to interconnect it if its not required in the garage to start with.


The dust found in a garage will plug the bug screen in most smoke alarms and detectors.  Water vapor also causes problems.  Heats are available in 135° and 194°, Rate of rise is what my alarm guys normally use.


----------

